# "assorted" ID please



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

So, I wanted my tank themed in blue and yellow. Electric Yellow cichlids are easy enough. But there's so many blue types! I got impatient, and just went to Petsmart (wasn't gonna get fish, just "stuff"..food, chemicles, test kits, etc.), and saw blue striped ones. They were colorful, and active, and...named "Assorted Cichlids" AURGH!
So now I _think_ I know what they are. Anybody wanna confirm/disagree?
Pseudotropheus saulosi (dunno common name) ...they might be Pseudotropheus demasoni, but I don't think so. I can't see any egg spots on the bottom fins, so that doesn't help much!


















They're mature by now, I'm pretty sure. They were only an inch long when I got 'em, but that was about 4 months ago. Now they're about two inches and more colorful.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

did any of them switch to yellow? if so i would say the are kenyi's. just the fact that they came from petsmart "assorted" tank makes me think kenyi also. if none of them turned yellow, then you have all females. but those are still very aggresive fish. if in fact they are kenyi's (which im almost possitive.)


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

whoops forgot, kenyi= Metriaclima lombardoi.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think they are demasoni but at my Petsmart they are almost 18 dollers. So maybe they are kenyis?


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

They've always looked like this. They were just smaller, when I got 'em. That was about 4 months ago, so I assume they're about 6 months or so, now.

I don't really care, this is just for curiosity. The only fish I plan on breeding are guppies, and they're easy enough to sex


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

some time around sexual maturity, the male kenyi will switch to a pale yellow, if you start to notice that, thats a positive id then. if not you still might have all females, i just dont think petsmart would put high priced fish in an assorted tank.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Most people at Petsmart, Petco, Walmart dont know the ids of the fish, they come with labels on the bag and often are mislabeled. Plus sometimes the assorted tank is just a crap tank full of random fish as stated and to seperate them all would take up too much space and too much work to id them but still offers them to the public.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2006)

they could also be assorted hybrids of african cichlids.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They normally are hybrids of various cichlids.


----------



## adieu (Jan 26, 2006)

They are Kenyi and/or kenyi hybrids. The females always look like that, but the males turn yellow. They are a very, very aggressive fish. I think you will end up having problems with them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

even with electric yellows?


----------



## adieu (Jan 26, 2006)

In my experience, they pick on just about anything that moves. They're very obnoxious fish. I made the mistake of buying a female a few months ago and as of now all the fish in my aquarium have battered fins and the electric yellows are showing stress barring. But lo and behold my kenyi is in pristine condition. Right now I am in the process of trying to find a person/LFS that will take her off of my hands. I have heard nothing but negative things about them from other cichlid people. Unfortunately, a lot of people new to the hobby end up with the worst possible fish as far as aggression because that's what the stores carry. Kenyis, auratus, bunble bees, chipokae, sometimes red zebra...all horrible fish for just about anyone unless you have a very large, species only tank. The only decent fish they sell for beginners are the electric yellows, but even these are often hybrids and poor quality.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I have zebras and labs in my tank and besides the normal hustle and bustle I havent had any problems. Those picks look like a kenyi species to me.. 




adieu said:


> In my experience, they pick on just about anything that moves. They're very obnoxious fish. I made the mistake of buying a female a few months ago and as of now all the fish in my aquarium have battered fins and the electric yellows are showing stress barring. But lo and behold my kenyi is in pristine condition. Right now I am in the process of trying to find a person/LFS that will take her off of my hands. I have heard nothing but negative things about them from other cichlid people. Unfortunately, a lot of people new to the hobby end up with the worst possible fish as far as aggression because that's what the stores carry. Kenyis, auratus, bunble bees, chipokae, sometimes red zebra...all horrible fish for just about anyone unless you have a very large, species only tank. The only decent fish they sell for beginners are the electric yellows, but even these are often hybrids and poor quality.


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

there kenyis no doubt...i work at petco...u can dig out some good **** in the asst pile


----------

